# K smart mini smart timer review



## damian (24 Jan 2015)

After getting fed up with dodgy timer systems I bought 6 Kankun K smart plugs. They're controlled via an app on your iPhone or android on your home network. You can set as many timers as you wish and also turn them on and off from anywhere! I bought them from Aliexpress for about 15$ with UK adaptors. The only downside is the timers run on China time! This had me flummoxed for a while, it wasn't until I discovered the lights on at 3am that I put 2 and 2 together! Really great product I thought I must share, especially for multi tank setups.


----------



## Dantrasy (24 Jan 2015)

I can't see any images


----------



## damian (24 Jan 2015)

Anybody else not see the pics? I have tried on another computer and they load fine.


----------



## parotet (24 Jan 2015)

Cannot see them...


----------



## pepedopolous (24 Jan 2015)

Funny, I see them OK!

P


----------



## damian (24 Jan 2015)

Done via Flickr now- do they load?


----------



## kirk (24 Jan 2015)

Nice idea if your away alot  it just looks like hastle to me by that I mean more technology,I'm usless with phones but if your a bit of a techno boff I imagine it's simple. I do get a few old style timers pack up but I'm only paying £3 TO replace them. I can't see the internal gubbins being anymore reliable as it's so compact.   What happens to them in a power cut?  Do they store/have a small battery for memory.?


----------



## NC10 (24 Jan 2015)

Cheap compared to other smart plugs, shame about china time though. 

Is there no way you can change it at all?


----------



## damian (25 Jan 2015)

No, I have no idea where it gets the time zone from  Thinking 8hrs ahead isn't too hard tho


----------



## NC10 (25 Jan 2015)

No, I suppose not, just slightly annoying you can't set it to your own time zone.


----------

